# Change food for a picky eater



## Bonzay (Mar 25, 2014)

Bonnie suddenly refuses to eat her kibble but still goes for her treats and everything else. It doesn't really bother me because I intend to switch her to a different brand anyways, but I don't know how to do the switch. I know I should change the food gradually, but if she doesn't touch the old brand will she eat the new one at all or maybe only pick the new kibbles out of the bowl? Any advice on how to do the switch? Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Bonzay said:


> Bonnie suddenly refuses to eat her kibble but still goes for her treats and everything else. It doesn't really bother me because I intend to switch her to a different brand anyways, but I don't know how to do the switch. I know I should change the food gradually, but if she doesn't touch the old brand will she eat the new one at all or maybe only pick the new kibbles out of the bowl? Any advice on how to do the switch? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've had dogs that won't react to a immediate change in kibbles. In fact I've never had a dog that did have adverse reactions. I think it comes down to the sensitivity of that particular dog's stomach, which in your case may be reactive. But if she is refusing the kibble in the first place, I wouldn't bother easing into the new stuff if she enjoys it. Just my nonprofessional opinion though.


----------



## Bonzay (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for your response! I really need her to eat something, that's my main concern right now. I guess I'll give her a little bit of the new food, see what happens and then slowly increase the portions.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Ever think about not feeding kibble?

There are dehydrated foods like the Honest Kitchen, you add water and its kind of like a moist paste, or there are prepared frozen raw foods, thaw and eat.


----------



## Bonzay (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for your input Gretchen! I thought about feeding raw once I know more about it. She likes kibble, just not this one anymore. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

We feed our girl Fromm four star. It has several interchangeable favors to choose from..... We buy the medium bags, and that usually keeps her guessing


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I also rotate through the Fromm four star, I buy a new flavour each bag. The recipes are made so there's no need for a slow switch, you can feed one flavour for breakfast and another for dinner with no side effects.

My poodle is a very picky eater so I feel your pain, she would go 3-4 days without eating at times. Since changing to the Fromm she has missed only one meal in over 2 years - she really loves it

The other thing you can do is add toppers. I use Tripett (canned tripe), raw egg, coconut oil, salmon oil, plain greek yogurt as some examples on a daily basis. It entices the dog to eat but also adds benefits of vitamins and other good things to their diet. I also add warm water to the kibble every time and let it soak for a few minutes before feeding


----------



## Bonzay (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your responses! I received Dr. Tim's Kinesis and she loves it! It seems her stomach handles the transition just fine, at least she's been digesting it well after the two days on new food. If she's getting tired of this brand I'll definitely try Fromm Four-Star. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

just be aware that you can create a diva if you start changing foods just because she gets bored.
nothing wrong with switching formulas but if you switch every time she loses interest, you are likely to find yourself with half-eaten bags of a dozen kinds of food


----------



## Bonzay (Mar 25, 2014)

You're right, I definitely don't want to change her food every time she's fed up with it, but I meant to change her food anyways. I went from Purina One to Dr. Tim's; a huge upgrade!


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I have read that gsd are very smart, even so smart they know that once they stick up their nose to their food, and you put something in their food to get them to eat it or change it, they think ... If I turn up my nose they will give me something better or yummy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bonzay (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, I'll let you know what happens in a month or so 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nico Pico (Mar 5, 2012)

I also feed & rotate within the Fromm 4 Star line. My dog is still finicky, but, I change the toppings, & that seems to work for him.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> just be aware that you can create a diva if you start changing foods just because she gets bored.
> nothing wrong with switching formulas but if you switch every time she loses interest, you are likely to find yourself with half-eaten bags of a dozen kinds of food


I shake my head when people tell me how picky their dogs are. My dog either eats what I give him or he goes hungry. Very few dogs will starve themselves for any significant length of time. If you switch food at their whim, you're training them to be picky. We aren't dealing with cats who can develop fatty liver disease quickly.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Bob_McBob said:


> I shake my head when people tell me how picky their dogs are. My dog either eats what I give him or he goes hungry. Very few dogs will starve themselves for any significant length of time. If you switch food at their whim, you're training them to be picky. We aren't dealing with cats who can develop fatty liver disease quickly.


I agree.  I've learned after a bag of UN eaten food. Still sitting around too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

